# springtail types



## ernestplutko (Sep 11, 2011)

What type of springtail do you recommend? Tropical or temperate? Are there bigger springtails?


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Temperate and tropical both do fine in all of my tanks.

I'm working with 3 types now. Whites which are pretty small and boom in my cultures. Pinks which are a bit larger and really take off. And blues, which are larger still (actually I've found they are quite variable in color) but aren't as prolific as the others. At least not yet. Not sure I've found the key to raising these yet. Although it appears they almost totally ignore active yeast as s food source.

By the way. I will have several pink and white spring cultures for sale next week. Hopefully the blues will be available soon as well.

Good luck... It seems I've also caught the bug, "bug" lol


----------



## drpsholder (May 12, 2009)

I think tropical do better just because of the environment. But I have both.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Both tropical and temperate are white, but the temperate are just a little bit smaller and breed a bit faster than the tropical springtails. Don't let the small size concern you too much because as long as the springs are established in your viv the frogs will find them. However, springtails shouldn't be your frogs only source of food since you can't really dust them with the necessary vitamins. Some will say a clay substrate solves that problem, but that's a whole different conversation.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Feelin Froggy said:


> Temperate and tropical both do fine in all of my tanks.
> 
> I'm working with 3 types now. Whites which are pretty small and boom in my cultures. Pinks which are a bit larger and really take off. And blues, which are larger still (actually I've found they are quite variable in color) but aren't as prolific as the others. At least not yet. Not sure I've found the key to raising these yet. Although it appears they almost totally ignore active yeast as s food source.
> 
> ...


When you say "blues" are you talking about tomocerus? Those are usually referred to as "blacks/silvers," the only blue springs I've seen are Podura which are TINY and are noticeably blue.


----------

